# How I asked a girl to prom (with a Rubik's Cube)



## Brian Le (Apr 7, 2009)

So this was two weeks ago and I just thought that I should share it to the speedcubing community. Yes, it is how the title goes. And yes she did say no, but oh well, prom was still fun. Also I do apologize for any errors in pronoun usage, because that is one of the grammar rules I never fully understood.

This entire idea was a combination of two friends'. If anyway wishes to, they can use something similar to this to do whatever they desire. 

Our lockers are next to each other. We also have the same teacher for this one class, her before my period. I know the teacher for the class pretty well, so I asked the teacher to help me out. What I did first was I got a 3x3 and wrote on the entire cube, with arrows pointing to different sides, "Will you go to prom with me?". I did that, scrambled the cube, and gave it to my teacher. The teacher was to give the cube to the girl and say something like "Oh, I just got a Rubik's Cube. I can't solve it. Do you mind giving to Brian and having him solve it for me?". So the cube was given. Then at our lockers at lunch I solved it and it had "writing" on it. I gave it back, then asked. With roses of course.

Yes end of story. Yes she did say no because she didn't want to go. Ah well. I don't think I can ever top that...


----------



## zottey (Apr 7, 2009)

dude that's a great idea. too bad she wasn't going. awesome idea tho


----------



## Rubikgenius (Apr 8, 2009)

That's brilliant!


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol. That's a really good idea.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 8, 2009)

Strange, I came into this topic already knowing what was going to be posted. I'm pretty sure I've read the same thing in this forum, or someone else did this before too.


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 8, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Strange, I came into this topic already knowing what was going to be posted. I'm pretty sure I've read the same thing in this forum, or someone else did this before too.



Really? Well, maybe someone else did what I did, but I have yet to see that.


----------



## Musturd (Apr 8, 2009)

Someone did something like this... I'll try and find it.

EDIT: I remember, I think someone was asked to a dance with the message written on a face of the solved cube. Then it was scrambled and given to the person to solve, or something like that. I can't find the thread, though.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 8, 2009)

Haha, that's a sweet idea. Here's what I did though (to ask a girl to prom after the April Fool's incident) yesterday. Just to warn you all beforehand, she did say no. 

I made a fake "Rubik's Cube" using real cubies but fake core. I had fishing string coming out of the core that makes the whole thing crumble if I pull it (while someone else is holding the cube). I had a message in there that said "will you come to prom with me?"

I handed the cube to the girl, and pulled the string immediately after she grabbed the cube. The ending wasn't so dramatic though... 

My school's prom is on April 25th, so I guess it's too late to ask another girl now...


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 8, 2009)

hahaha wow great idea, too bad it didn't work out. What a funny story though.


----------



## Gparker (Apr 8, 2009)

you should ask her to be your girlfriend then! but that's a genuis idea though 
too bad im already set


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol you got completely owned. I have a much easier and far more efficient way to do it, but it's a secret.


----------



## Odin (Apr 8, 2009)

*EDIT* Nope i couldent find it...



Dene said:


> Lol you got completely owned. I have a much easier and far more efficient way to do it, but it's a secret.



No its not.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm just like "yo baby come wit me" and all teh girlz be like "ooh bob! [the rest removed because children read this forum]"


----------



## Kian (Apr 8, 2009)

Bob said:


> I'm just like "yo baby come wit me" and all teh girlz be like "ooh bob! [the rest removed because children read this forum]"



It's true. I've seen it. He had those Newark Public Library ladies swooning.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 8, 2009)

How nice  Sorry it didn't work out


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Odin said:


> *EDIT* Nope i couldent find it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you know? You aren't in on the secret; no one is.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Apr 8, 2009)

Found it!
..


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh damn that was smart. i hope you don't mind if i try this.


----------



## holypasta (Apr 8, 2009)

awesome. i'm inspired.


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

holypasta said:


> awesome. i'm inspired.



To... not get a date for the prom?


----------



## Musturd (Apr 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> holypasta said:
> 
> 
> > awesome. i'm inspired.
> ...



You've sniped holypasta on like four different threads.
...
Just thought I'd point that out.

@holypasta: The reason that I put a "I'm sorry if I offend anyone" clause in my more opinionated posts is so that I won't be attacked, or I can defend myself if attacked. I'm guessing that you did something to anger Dene?


----------



## Dene (Apr 8, 2009)

Did I? I mean, I don't pay attention to who I'm attacking, so he probably just has stupid things to say.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Did I? I mean, I don't pay attention to who I'm attacking, so he probably just has stupid things to say.



I LOL'd at this one too. I really like this forum some days.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 8, 2009)

Brian Le said:


> Yes end of story. Yes she did say no because she didn't want to go. Ah well. I don't think I can ever top that...



FYL. (now the question is, did she not want to go to prom or not go with you?)


----------



## Brian Le (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, her response was something like "Oh, I'm sorry but I wasn't planning on going". That answer your question ExoCorsair?


----------



## abr71310 (Apr 8, 2009)

Brian Le said:


> Well, her response was something like "Oh, I'm sorry but I wasn't planning on going". That answer your question ExoCorsair?



Doesn't answer MINE!! (lol joking)

My "formal" (prom, w/e) is on May 29th, and I still haven't thought of something awesomely innovative... T_T


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 8, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> My school's prom is on April 25th, so I guess it's too late to ask another girl now...


 
No, it isn't.

It took less than a day for Frank to invite 5 strangers to his house for Danish Open
It didn't even ask a girl I met a year ago during the Czech Open to tour me around Praque in an upcoming weekend, she just offered when I mentioned "I am coming to Praque"
It really isn't that hard to get *a* date. Getting *the* date you want might be slightly harder


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just asked another girl without the cube this time. Worked except that I just found out I can't go to prom now...


----------



## nitrocan (Apr 8, 2009)

Jhong253 said:


> Just asked another girl without the cube this time. Worked except that I just found out I can't go to prom now...



You're just too unlucky


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guess so.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 8, 2009)

Someone invite Stefan, I bet he pimps. I have a few stories myself, mainly one at my cousins house, but that should be saved for later.


----------

